# I know, MAKE UP YOUR MIND MELANIE



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Yes, true I did want a girl... but after reading so much about females v. males... I had a more open mind and was trying to move away from all the pretty pink... but Bonnie says he's so cute he can wear any color I want to put on him. I don't think I would put a BOY in pink though.









Anyway he's mine. Get him in two weeks or so.







The discoloring on his face is from Sweet Potatos, of all things.

All my friends that know the tension I have been in, thank you so much for your support!! Luv ya all.










enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww hes a cutie..what happened to fantasy?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Hes soo cute!! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> Yes, true I did want a girl... but after reading so much about females v. males... I had a more open mind and was trying to move away from all the pretty pink... but Bonnie says he's so cute he can wear any color I want to put on him. I don't think I would put a BOY in pink though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that gives meaning to 'fluff butt' - LOL

He is really cute thoug


Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

Awww!!!!! What a sweet little face!!! Congratulations!!!
Jess


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

AWwww Melanie,
I'm sOoo happy for you! He is lucky to have you.

Good-Luck

Andrea~


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Melanie, I think you made a wise decision. This little boy will be devoted to you. He is totally adorable. I love his look..... just darling!!!! A big congratulations to you!!!!!

[attachment=4721:attachment]


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Oh my gosh, he is so cute!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, oh, oh, ohhhh..I lovvvvvvve this pic!!! He looks a little like Cosy!








Happy puppy day to you! Are you going to call him Ewok? I think it's cute as can be!


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

He is adorable!!! Such a cutie!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congratulations! He is a cutie pie!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> but Bonnie says he's so cute he can wear any color I want to put on him. I don't think I would put a BOY in pink though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sampson and I believe thats a crime against nature









great picture


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

OMG!! What a cute little face!! Pacino thinks that he can pass for his little brother!!
Congratulations....what a great choice and he is going to be one happy little guy!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

OMY look at that face...can you say CUTIE? he is a doll baby. and look at all that hair.

and I will spare you my soap box speech on boys wearing pink.....just a brief summary.....I believe boys can wear any color they want....who said society could dicate that they couldn't....they sure don't seem to mind when girls wear blue now do they? 

Ok done now. wow i feel better. LOL...


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Melanie,

He is sooo adorable -







Congratulations







!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congratulations







,he's beautiful.I don't think it will ever matter that you got a little boy.They are all so precious.I was looking for a girl too,but I've been so in love with my Boo,it's never mattered one tiny little bit.Maltese look very good in purple,& either sex can wear it.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

He's adorable!! Frosty says yeah for us boys!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

What a doll baby! I want to smell him!

Samsonsmom


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

He looks a little like Cosy!

I was going to say the same thing!!







Are they from the same breeder?

That is just too sweet of a face!!







I love it!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh my gosh, he is adorable!! What a sweet sweet little guy! Congrats!! I'm very happy for you!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Melanie - Congratulations!!














He's just perfect, sweet potatoes and all!







Such a beautiful little face, and as Dede said, a real fluffbutt.


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

Awwww, he's toooo cute! Congratulations are in order again.














Best of luck with him!


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

He is so cute!














and he obviously can pull off bows!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

He is absolutely adorable!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> He looks a little like Cosy!
> 
> I was going to say the same thing!!
> 
> ...


BRIT, care to chime in here?









Good eye you have there, coz as a matter of fact, yes they are.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> OMY look at that face...can you say CUTIE? he is a doll baby. and look at all that hair.
> 
> and I will spare you my soap box speech on boys wearing pink.....just a brief summary.....I believe boys can wear any color they want....who said society could dicate that they couldn't....they sure don't seem to mind when girls wear blue now do they?
> 
> Ok done now. wow i feel better. LOL...[/B]


Oddly enough I think I am sensitive to this for the other side... when my VERY cute daughter was a tiny baby, I dressed her all in pink, due to already having 2 sons. And lo and behold, every time I had her out of the house, some person, and most often a man would say to me, "what a handsome son you have there." It would make me nuts and would so piss off my husband, one poor older man in Publix said that to us one day and my husband just lost it on him. That man will NEVER EVER see pink and think male, I am sure. 







I just never found out why anyone would look at a baby and automatically think that baby is a boy.

Anyway... I LIKE your soapbox.... and you are so right! I can't imagine girls not being able to wear blue. Hmmmmm now you really have me thinking.

OH heck, all the pink things I have around here, arn't half way small enough. Phooey.


Thank you and EVERY one else for the super kind words about Ewok. More photos soon.








enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

That little boy is SO CUTE!!!! I LOVE him




























What a perfect little picture that is of him also







I think someone asked this already but, are you gonna name him Ewok? You already have a girl anyway right? I think its great having one of each- its the best of both worlds!!! CONGRATULATIONS on your HANDSOME little man!!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=172579
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha! Yes, they are related. However, Ewok is almost the exact same breeding as my Toy. Toy and Ewok have the same father and Ewok's grandmother is Toy's mother. Cosy has the same grandfather as Ewok's father does. Is that clear as mud? lol


----------



## Kim (Mar 12, 2006)

He is precious







Congratulations of your new fluffbutt


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=172628
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So who are ewoks sire and dam? and while we're at it, who are toys sire and dam??


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

You already know how I feel. I melt at the sight of that little guy. You are lucky lucky and I can't WAIT to see pictures.









CONGRATS NEW MOMMA!!!








Whitney


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=172651
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha! Yes, they are related. However, Ewok is almost the exact same breeding as my Toy. Toy and Ewok have the same father and Ewok's grandmother is Toy's mother. Cosy has the same grandfather as Ewok's father does. Is that clear as mud? lol








[/B][/QUOTE]

So who are ewoks sire and dam? and while we're at it, who are toys sire and dam??
[/B][/QUOTE] 

Toy's sire is Ch. Angels Risque Double Jeopardy R.O.M. x dam Ch. Angels Risque Just in Your Dreams


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

He is gorgeous!!!! You are very lucky.....


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

He is a doll! I always had females and thought I never wanted a male. Well........................It's males for me from now on!!!!!

Congrats on your new little BOY


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Melanie He's adorable. I love puppys









Cindy


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > > He looks a little like Cosy!
> > >
> > > I was going to say the same thing!!
> > >
> > ...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> *Ok well this is what I know from Bonnie:
> 
> **Now, where is THAT map?
> 
> ...


You can click on the champions to see their pedigrees. CH Angels Risque Double Jeopardy is a son of CH Marquis Risque Business, who is on a lot of SM pedigrees. He is Catcher's great grandfather. His grandfather is Angels Risque Barbarella Rebel on the first row of the champions.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, that little Ch Marcris Risque Business stamped his pretty little head on a lot of maltese and it took! The maltese world is the better for it.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> Yes, that little Ch Marcris Risque Business stamped his pretty little head on a lot of maltese and it took! The maltese world is the better for it.[/B]


Without Risque, I wouldn't have Nibbler, Sparkle, Jellybean or Cupcake







I thank Joyce for sharing Marshmallow and Risque with us every day! I don't know what I would do without these darling heads. 

I also love Beau Didley who is Nibbler's grandfather. I would love love to have another Maltese that is a grandkid of Beau Didley and have Marcris on the other side.

PS: Ewok is a darling. When does he come home?


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

He is so sweet.







How did they get him to stay in the mug long enough to snap a picture?

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Congratulations!!! Ewok is the cutest







He looks so tiny







I bet you can hardly wait until he comes home.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Congrats!!! He is precious.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, he's such a little cutie


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=172868
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CH Marquis Risque Business is also Scooter Pie's grandfather! I have not posted his pedigree on SM but wanted to mention it as I know there are several other relatives out there on SM. We are very excited for you to get your new pup!


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

He is just a doll!


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

[/color][/size][/QUOTE] 

You can click on the champions to see their pedigrees. CH Angels Risque Double Jeopardy is a son of CH Marquis Risque Business, who is on a lot of SM pedigrees. He is Catcher's great grandfather. His grandfather is Angels Risque Barbarella Rebel on the first row of the champions.
[/QUOTE]


ewok is so cute!!!! I love him! after reading this I looked into Princess's pedigree. Her father is Ch. Marcris Rique Justice who's parents are Ch. Marcris Risque Business ROM X Ch. Marcris Risque' Pleasure ROM... ...looks like ewok has more relatives here than you know =)


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

Congratulations! He is adorable!!

Codi has a pink rhinestone collar with a heart ... which looks adorable on him! I have come very close to putting him in a dress, but I have not been able to do it yet. Although he just got another rhinestone collar with a heart... 

Congrats again!


----------

